# My Bulk Diet



## Grim_Reaper (Feb 16, 2008)

Breakfast 8:am

50 gms Oats in water

protine shake with 2 whole eggs and creatine.

Training 10:00--11:00.

Post workout shake plus creatine.

Lunch 13:00

250gms grilled chicken

Bowl of white rice with mixed veg in it (packet mix).

Break time 17:45

Other half of rice

Tin of tuna mixed in.

Last break 21:00

Banana,apple pear and Bio Yogurt

After work 01:30 (2 hrs OT)

Protine shake plus creatine

Bowl of fruit "N" Fibre.

The above is what i had monday.

Today pretty much the same exept i have had 10 eggs and only had

4 whole ones.

instead of rice and chicken.

Weight 200lbs

height 5ft 9 "

Age 44


----------



## Grim_Reaper (Feb 16, 2008)

However my stomach seems to be bulking faster than my chest??


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Didnt you make this thread already 

Diet doesnt look like its overly high in calories perhaps start doing some cardio for a boost in metabolism.


----------



## Grim_Reaper (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah it was deleted mate then kindly re-instated (THANKS)

posted in wrong section in the first place DOH...

Yeah maybe you riight con at 44yrs young maybe im slowing down a bit on the old metabalism

any suggestions mate what might be better dont want to over do it


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Well i am far from some one who knows a lot about nutrition but i would drop the carbs before bed.

About your belly feeling bloated you eating a lot of lactose from the milk dropping that would help and creatine bloats me in the stomach so that may be a cause also.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i was having a good day 

i dont see enough protein in that diet mate plus i do not see the point in the 2 eggs in the morning with a whey shake?

if your stomach is bulking more than the rest add some cardio and protein along with some good fats and you will be set...something like this

Breakfast 8:am

75 gms Oats in water

protine shake with creatine.

Training 10:00--11:00.

Post workout shake plus creatine.

Lunch 13:00

250gms grilled chicken

Half a Bowl of white rice with mixed veg in it (packet mix).

2Tbsp extra virgin olive oil

Break time 17:45

Other half of rice

Tin of tuna mixed

2Tbsp extra virgin olive oil

Last break 21:00

MRP drink + handful of nuts/seeds

After work 01:30 (2 hrs OT)

MRP drink + handful of nuts/seeds

peice of fruit


----------



## Grim_Reaper (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks guys

Ill start the changes to the diet tomorrow

Add some cardio at the end of training routines think 20 mins should do between the bike and running.

See what happens


----------



## Grim_Reaper (Feb 16, 2008)

Forgot to say paul, the eggs was for extra protein


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no need mate just add some more whey to the drink i am not a huge fan of raw eggs...i dont see the benefit in this day and age


----------



## Grim_Reaper (Feb 16, 2008)

Did 20 min cardio on the bike today after training, is this ok or should cardio be done before training,

also on *non training days* should i still keep hammering down the protein or is this just gonna make me fatter.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate always after this way you have maximum energy to lifts the weights then minimum energy from carbs to do cardio...


----------



## Grim_Reaper (Feb 16, 2008)

Grim_Reaper said:


> Did 20 min cardio on the bike today after training, is this ok or should cardio be done before training,
> 
> also on *non training days* should i still keep hammering down the protein or is this just gonna make me fatter.


Bump to top post edited


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

your diet should not change protein wise on non training days but i would swap the PWO shake with a protein and good fat meal...


----------



## Grim_Reaper (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks paul you the daddy


----------



## Grim_Reaper (Feb 16, 2008)

here is my program all sets are 5x10 reps except legs these are 5x20

*Monday chest day*

flat bench BB press

Incline dumbbell press

Cable crossovers

Incline smith m/c press

Peck deck fly

Sometimes do dumbbell pullovers.

*Tuesday Back day*

T bar row

Seated long pulley row

wide grip lat pull to chest

Close grip pull to chest.

*Wednesday bi's & tri's*

Barbell curl

Incline dumbbell curl

Machine preacher curl

Triceps dip m/c push down

cable push down

Lying triceps extension

seated double handed triceps dumbbell extension

*
Thursday shoulders and traps day*

*
*Arnold presses

Upright barbell row

Smith m/c press to back of neck

side and bent over lateral raises

Dumbbell shrugs

*Friday leg day*

*
*45 degree leg press

leg biceps curl

leg extensions

seated calf raise

*SAT & SUN REST DAYS*


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm no expert but I wouldn't have thought that training 5 days consecutively is a great idea.

Your central nervous system is being hammered with 5 consecutive days of training.

Also no squats or deadlifts in the routine - the main mass exercises.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

training 5 days in a row can work it all depends on the individual it ios not ideal but it can work....

i also dont do Deadlifts or Squats and it certainly has not hampered me, what i am trying to get at is yes the basics are good but not essential for everyone to grow...


----------



## venomx (Apr 18, 2010)

Grim_Reaper said:


> However my stomach seems to be bulking faster than my chest??


Then you're not training intensley enough.


----------

